# Valet + GTO = bad mix



## ChiefyGTO (Aug 7, 2006)

http://www.komotv.com/news/local/9364456.html

I hope this isn't anyone on this forum!


----------



## snide (Dec 28, 2004)

A forty year old grand mother? :willy: :willy: :willy:


----------



## ChiefyGTO (Aug 7, 2006)

snide said:


> A forty year old grand mother? :willy: :willy: :willy:


lol I was more worried about the CAR... lol But, 40 yr old grandmother means possibly 20 years old becomes a mother, and her child has a child as 20... not TO bad... though I wouldn't want a kid that early... I'm 21, and I wanna wait a few more yrs... lol


----------



## koman (Sep 25, 2006)

snide said:


> A forty year old grand mother? :willy: :willy: :willy:


i have a friend who's 39 who's a grandmother. doing math have a kid at 18 and the kid has one at 18 and you can be a grand at 36. nothing unnatural about it. :seeya:


----------



## GOATTEE (Nov 30, 2006)

I like the part of the video when the news Lady ask the Lady from the hopsital how do you get $8000.00 in damage parking a vehicle and not from joy riding. That was some serious silence. She could not even make up a lie. I could hear the crickets chirping.:lol:


----------



## noz34me (Dec 15, 2005)

Anybody see Ferris Bueller's Day Off? First thing I thought of- - -


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

Now that the situation is on the news the valet service is overniting the check.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

*Any one who lets valets park their car is taking chances on damage.

When I was released from the hospital from back surgery 2 weeks ago, and as I sat with a nurse at the valet station waiting for my wife to pick me up I personally observed a male valet getting into a SUV and take off in it slam the brakes rip it into reverse and park it beside a car he before parked. He was leaving the lights on. I asked the female valet if this was normal procedure she said no, she went over and turned the lights off of 3 vehicles this guy parked.

She then got in a car and took off like she was racing, only to park it. This other guy comes back gets into another car and takes off like the go light hit green whips the car around and before it is stopped hes slamming it in reverse I could hear the gears grinding. I tuned to the nurse and said to her, if that guy did that to my car I would get out of this chair and beat him half to death.

I was there 10 minutes EVERY single car I saw get valet parking was abused. EVERYONE. 

Anyone ever see the Seinfeld episode where Jerry had a valet park his Volvo? It was the Mid Easterner with B.O. He couldn't get the stench out of the car. Imagine that happening to you? I am my own Valet.*


----------



## Fast Freddy Kaye (Jul 22, 2007)

*Nobody ever drives my cars....*

No kids, no wives or girlfriends, family or friends, nobody but me drives my toy's under any circumstances, smine..... They should lucky if they're allowed to be a passenger.... I know selfish... but I will share one of my other vehicles.. reluctantly though. Can you say 0 deductible insurance? Just not my toys.... and yes I'm 6 years old, for about 35 years or so... Lol... :willy:


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

GOATTEE said:


> I like the part of the video when the news Lady ask the Lady from the hopsital how do you get $8000.00 in damage parking a vehicle and not from joy riding. That was some serious silence. She could not even make up a lie. I could hear the crickets chirping.:lol:


That was funny. I had to make sure the video was still playing.

Off topic, just the other day we was talking about cars and someone mention that theres a car that has a valet option that you can switch on and the car won't go over 15mph. That would be a cool option to have, it won't garantee your car being damaged but every little helps, if you use valet parking.


----------



## aspiringGTOguy (Jul 18, 2007)

noz34me said:


> Anybody see Ferris Bueller's Day Off? First thing I thought of- - -


haha yea me too!



GOATTEE said:


> I like the part of the video when the news Lady ask the Lady from the hopsital how do you get $8000.00 in damage parking a vehicle and not from joy riding. That was some serious silence. She could not even make up a lie. I could hear the crickets chirping.:lol:


hahahahahaha yea that was hilarious. you cant wreck the rear end, cave in two wheels and pop all the tires going under a supposed 10 mph maybe 15...


----------



## MajorTom (Jun 30, 2007)

I find it very curious that the damage is all on the back... I would imagine that he either was reversing really fast when he hit a wall or another car, or someone had to rear-end him. And what are the odds of someone rear-ending you hard enough in a parking garage to do 9000 dollars worth of damage? So that's a clue that he may have been out of the lot when it happened.


----------



## Palmer329 (Feb 12, 2007)

im a valet and i dont even valet my car... not that i dont trust them i just dont like anyone driving my car 
but seriously i know what u guys are talking about and people have said stuff to me like o u were going pretty fast back there and that we park close together but u also have to think i mean we do that all day for 8-10 hours in the same lot how many times a week so we know the lot we know what were doing
im not saying everyone is a good, safe driver but i know our company is but we also have a very good rep for being so careful and good at what we do


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

MajorTom said:


> I find it very curious that the damage is all on the back... I would imagine that he either was reversing really fast when he hit a wall or another car, or someone had to rear-end him. And what are the odds of someone rear-ending you hard enough in a parking garage to do 9000 dollars worth of damage? So that's a clue that he may have been out of the lot when it happened.


Spinning out and going ass first over a curb or spinning out and bouncing the rear end off a couple of curbs. There are plenty of ways to destroy the rear end of a car in an accident.


----------



## UF GaTOr (Apr 4, 2007)

gm4life said:


> Off topic, just the other day we was talking about cars and someone mention that theres a car that has a valet option that you can switch on and the car won't go over 15mph. That would be a cool option to have, it won't garantee your car being damaged but every little helps, if you use valet parking.


Didn't the ZR-1 Corvette of the '90's have a 'valet mode'? 

I've also seen 'flip chips' (for vehicles that use add-on chips instead of replashing the PCM) that allowed multiple programs and one of them could be used as a valet mode.


----------



## 02MillenniumVette (Dec 3, 2006)

I use to be a valet several years ago and I know exactly what they do. Ive never seen anyone take a joy ride in someones car but the cars are driven hard and fast. Its even worse when its a high performance car. I will never valet my car, cause I know karma would be catching up to me if I do. :lol:


----------



## 02MillenniumVette (Dec 3, 2006)

UF GaTOr said:


> Didn't the ZR-1 Corvette of the '90's have a 'valet mode'?


Yes.



> The ZR1 featured a unique 'valet key'. The valet key can be found on the centre console and when switched to 'Normal Power', the engine would run with around 250 BHP. But when switched to 'Full Power' mode the full power of the LT5 is there to be unleashed.


----------



## nottheweakwilled (Apr 22, 2007)

What does it matter that she's a grandmother? Was that really worth emphasizing? I'll never understand news reporters.

The last ime someone valet parked my Jag, they left the lights on (another person in the restaurant told me) and kept stalling it when they brought it back. I could see where it was parked, as the lot was small, but that was the last time.

I never let anyone touch my 91 SHO. I have no idea why I let someone valet my Jag.

That sucks. Big time.


----------



## Tacmedic (Feb 24, 2006)

*I quit...*

...letting valets drive my cars after nobody could ever figure out the parking brake on my C4 Corvette. I'll let them park my car at a couple of places here in town. They both have older valets and don't leave the parking lot, (If you park yourself, it is quite a hike). I don't go in the door until they get it parked.


----------



## Chrisco (Mar 19, 2007)

I would seriously punch someone unil they died.


----------



## hardball75006 (Aug 4, 2006)

Chrisco said:


> In order to avoid EPA regulation, the Mustang is not legally recognized as a vehicle, and is instead sold as a device for converting gasoline to noise.



:agree :lol:

I don't care who you are, that's funny right there!


----------

